# Dakine gloves/mitts?



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Dear Dudes & Dudettes,

I need a new pair of gloves or mittens and 've been looking at Dakine. Been eying the Skyline mitts, among others, but the problem is I have really sweaty hands so I need something really breathable. Is Gore-Tex my only choice? Also, I need "idiot chords" and I don't know which Dakine models have that.

My experiences with Snowboard gloves/mitts so far:

Level V Adventure mittens. Good, but since my hands get sweaty they get wet, and it takes them more than a day to get dry on the radiator ---> Issues with breathability.
Burton Pyro gloves. Pure Shit. Don't keep the moisture out and a seam popped after 4 days usage.
Pow Mega gloves. Seemed good but unfortunately their XL is size L, and thus too small for me.

What are your experiences with Dakine with respect to all of the above? Any advice?


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

I have these Dakine gloves. They have built in wrist protectors. And they are on sale at REI.com

Gloves


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

supham said:


> I have these Dakine gloves. They have built in wrist protectors. And they are on sale at REI.com
> 
> Gloves


Thank you! How is the breathability?

(I don't need integrated wrist protectors and I live in Europe so there's no use buying from American sites.)


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

If you like the style of the Skyline I'd say it's worth the extra money for the Baron mitts. You get a Goretex membrane but also a wool lining, which to my understanding is going to be more breathable. I picked up a pair half way through the season and they have been great.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah I've been looking at them too, but the price put me off a little...


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

Dakine excursion glove has been great for me, anything from 0-45 degree days.


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

To the OP; If looks don't matter, an all leather pair of mittens with wool mitten liners are VERY efficient in keeping you warm in subzero weather, but on warmer days you can just pull out the wool liner. Not a specific brand that makes them, but there should be a local leather/hide shop near you that would. If you treat them, they will not get wet. Period. However, they look about as cool as tucking jeans into high socks, so it's up to you. Functionality or Fashionability?


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

been using dakine "Element" gloves for about 7 years. The name has been discontinued, but they're mid level gloves nearly on par with their current "Titan" glove.

My first pair were the mitten version, which I found a bit overkill for our relatively warm Sierra Nevada (CA) mtn conditions. The second pair are standard gloves which are my go-to glove for powder...although, if your jacket has thumb loops, the glove's gauntlets are more of a time consuming annoyance than anything. (I still have both pair and they're still in very good condition) 

Elements have a thick inner liner that can be worn alone as a "pipe glove" in late spring conditions. The liner can get soaked but somehow my hands stay dry and warm. The outer glove uses dakine's version of gore-tex called "Hippora" (similar to today's "DK Dry") - it works fine. Elements also have the handy wrist "leash" that keeps one from accidentally dropping the gloves off the lift.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I had a pair of Dakine Broncos and they lasted a good two seasons. Replaced them with another pair of Dakines and blew them out the first day on the hill.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> I had a pair of Dakine Broncos and they lasted a good two seasons. Replaced them with another pair of Dakines and blew them out the first day on the hill.


I have a pair a broncos as well for groomer only days. They have gore-tex. They don't have a liner and get wet pretty easy, but hands stay dry and warm (well, as warm as a glove with this low level of insulation can). Mine are holding up fine...only thing I don't like about them is the side zipper is a pita


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> I had a pair of Dakine Broncos and they lasted a good two seasons. Replaced them with another pair of Dakines and blew them out the first day on the hill.


I had the similar but opposite experience. I had a pair of Bronco GT's start falling apart on the first day, but I've been using a pair of Stingrays for the past 3 seasons. They seem to be hit or miss


----------

